# Carte mère Macbook Pro brulée ?



## luknl (28 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,
En me réveillant ce matin, j'ai essayé d'allumer mon Macbook Pro 13" pouces mais en vain. Il ne veut pas s'allumer. Pourtant, lorsque j'insère le câble d'alimentation, le clignotant est vert, ce qui veut dire que la batterie est chargé au maximum. Je l'ai donc ouvert et là, surprise, je sens une odeur de brulée et il y a une poudre verte sur la carte mère. Les photos : http://hpics.li/19c62c8  et http://hpics.li/1a9c27c

J'espere que pourrez identifier ce problème.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## zol68 (28 Avril 2012)

Ca ma l'aire de l'oxidation. As tu renversé du liquide sur ton Mac ?


----------



## noufnouf84 (28 Avril 2012)

Oxydation... Ça dois faire un bon moment que ça devait être comme ça. Essayé de nettoyer avec un produit spécial électronique. Mais bon si tu dis qu'il y a une odeur de brûler j'ai bien peur que ce soi out.


----------



## Locke (28 Avril 2012)

Houla il y a de sacrés courants d'air !  Oui il y a des traces d'oxydation très conséquentes et vu la dimension, il y a certainement du liquide qui s'est inflitré. De plus on peut voir en zoomant qu'il y a une pelletée de poussières un peu partout.

Alors la combinaison poussières + liquide est la pire des choses pour un circuit imprimé. Même si en apparence cela aura une certaine dureté, il va falloir y aller doucement pour enlever le gros paquet du milieu. Utilise une paille pour souffler le vert de gris que tu élimineras au fur et à mesure. Il faudrait aussi utiliser une brosse ultra souple, le mieux est une poire soufflante avec brosse de photographe.

Tu peux aussi peaufiner en passant doucement un coton tige avec de l'alcool à 90°, mais avec une main très légère pour le coton tige. Moi je rechercherais franchement en localisant sur l'extérieur du boitier ce qui pourrait provoquer de mettre le circuit imprimé dans cet état. Ce n'est pas normal du tout, du tout. 

Edit : j'ai oublié de préciser que si tu as senti une odeur de brulé, heuuuuu, je crois bien, vilain jeu de mots, mais les carottes sont cuites !


----------



## luknl (28 Avril 2012)

Merci beaucoup, je vais suivre tous vos conseils. J'espère que ce n'est qu'un problème mineur de poussière qui est survenu. Mais au cas où c'est vraiment out, mes données sont-elles perdues ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h09 ----------

Je ne parviens toujours pas à l'allumer même après avoir nettoyé ce que je pouvais... je crois que je vais devoir changer la carte mère, des conseils concernant la réparation ?


----------



## Locke (28 Avril 2012)

Je crois que tu ne nous as pas tout dit. Je m'explique et regarde bien les zones que j'ai repéré...

1) la zone d'étamage autour de la vis grise est gris clair, ce qui est son état normal
2) la zone d'étamage autour de la vis noire est cette fois-ci *marron*, ce qui est anormal
3) pourquoi toutes ces pastilles sont de couleur *marron* ?
4) pourquoi toute cette zone est boursouflée donnant l'impression qu'elle a reçue du liquide ?





...tu n'aurais pas renversé du Coca-Cola ou du café par hasard ? Je penche pour le Coca en égard de la zone 4, le café n'aurait pas fait de boursouflure.

Bien, je pense que tu devrais enlever ton disque dur et récupérer tes données avec un autre Mac. Quand au changement de la carte mère, ça va te couter très cher.


----------



## luknl (29 Avril 2012)

A peu près combien le changement de carte mère ?


----------



## M2oSa (29 Avril 2012)

As-tu renversé quelque chose dessus?:mouais:


----------



## Locke (29 Avril 2012)

luknl a dit:


> A peu près combien le changement de carte mère ?


Ce n'est pas moi qui te donnerais un chiffre mais un *Apple Store* ou un *Centre agréé Apple*. Déjà commence par téléphoner et en fonction de ton modèle et de son année de fabrication la personne habilitée te le précisera.


----------



## esimport (29 Avril 2012)

un devis chez un apple store s'élèvera très certainement à 600-800&#8364; mini
une solution alternative serait de démonter totalement la carte-mère (voir tuto ci-dessous), puis de brosser délicatement à la brosse à dents trempée dans de l'alcool à 90°

on arrive en général ainsi à récupérer les carte-mères ponctuellement oxydées. En cas d'insuccès, une réparation est toujours possible, cela coûtera toujours moins cher que la faire changer chez Apple

http://esimport.fr/tuto/demontage-carte-mere-dun-macbook-pro-13-unibody-a1278/


----------



## Locke (29 Avril 2012)

Moi, c'est la zone 5 qui m'inquiète le plus...





...Quel est le liquide qui est entré ? Je n'ai pas mentionné un nettoyage avec une brosse à dents, car la technologie CMS _(Composant Monté en Surface)_ est très fragile.


----------



## luknl (29 Avril 2012)

J'ai du renverser du Coca par inattention, ça doit être ça la raison du problème. En ce qui concerne la réparation, vous ne connaitriez pas un magasin dans le quartier chinois ou autre qui fasse une réparation de carte mère pour un prix raisonnable ?


----------



## esimport (30 Avril 2012)

cela ne m'étonne pas, le coca possède un pH très bas, donc acide, ce qui corrode assez facilement.
je préconise encore une fois un nettoyage à la brosse à dents imbibé d'alcool, cela peut fonctionner

en cas d'insuccès, je peux tenter de réparer la carte-mère, me contacter en MP svp. 
si la réparation échouent seul les frais de démontage / transport seront facturés


----------



## PDD (30 Avril 2012)

luknl a dit:


> A peu près combien le changement de carte mère ?


605 euros dans l'AS pour mon 2008 core deux duo...


----------



## esimport (30 Avril 2012)

en réparation deux fois moins cher


----------



## Llyod (1 Mai 2012)

L'AppleCare prend-elle ce genre de réparation quand c'est de notre faute ?


----------



## edd72 (1 Mai 2012)

Llyod a dit:


> L'AppleCare prend-elle ce genre de réparation quand c'est de notre faute ?



Non, comme toute garantie (cf. autres nombreux sujets sur les différentes garanties et assurances)


----------

